# Brain Dead



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel brain dead. I feel like I have lost all intelligence and creative thinking I have once had. It is almost impossible to learn as I can't engage in anything. I feel like a lost cause.

Anyone feel like they have lost most or all of their 'smarts' and creativeness?

How do you cope with such a crippling feeling, and if you have recovered, does your intelligence ever come back to how it was?

I fear drugs have made my brain mush, and now I will never be able to reach even a fraction of my potential.


----------



## cnance2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Read my topic, 'what caused my dp' 
So i dont have to explain my story again.

Yes ive felt the same way i used to draw all the time now im down to i last drew, an ouline of something a few weeks to a month ago. Its sad. 
But thats probably the depression anxiety symptom (loss of interest of things you enjoy)

Time heals all wounds try getting a game you can play that will energize your mind making it more active, start small like a game from the app store on your phone.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Anonymity said:


> I feel brain dead. I feel like I have lost all intelligence and creative thinking I have once had. It is almost impossible to learn as I can't engage in anything. I feel like a lost cause.
> 
> Anyone feel like they have lost most or all of their 'smarts' and creativeness?
> 
> ...


Sometimes I can barely do basic math, friend.

Not to mention, my Depersonalization makes me totally zone out during conversations. I stutter, I can't speak larger words properly, and I start to lose consciousness during speech because I get unreal and anxious. It sucks and I also feel like I'm losing my head, but I think it's more because our minds are focused on unreality instead of the fundamentals we were taught. I don't think we're going to lose our smarts, I just think we're overwhelmed with unreality and it's hard to focus on anything else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

[deleted]


----------



## Tronick (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey eveyone,

I totally know what you guys are going through.. I'm at the point where I am so foggy I don't remember the last time I had any mental clarity.

Lately it has changed, and become worse. It used to be that if I had a really complicated math problem to do, or something very deep and philosophical that my mind wouldn't be able to grasp and it was seem very abstract and as if my mind could hold onto thoughts long enough to figure stuff out.

Now everything is abstract and difficult to understand, it's like my mind can't hold onto the information long enough for me to come to a conclusion. Like if I have a fight with my partner, everything gets so abstract and I either can't recall what we were fighting about in the first place, or I can't make my point because I'm all muddled up..

This is worst, especially since I am doing my 2nd year of Psych, and I feel like its all too complicated and deep, and I just can't wrap my head around it.. sometimes I feel like there is something seriously wrong with me, and like I will never feel normal again. Like everyone thinks in a certain way, and then there is me, and I have diverged from normal brain functioning.

If anyone has any advice that would be great, I feel like giving up.. I use to be intelligent and now I'm just a zombie


----------

